# upcoming punk and metal shows in bend OR



## Foman (Jan 18, 2013)

These are upcoming shows in bend OR and surrounding towns for any ya'll that are going to be coming through central oregon.
feb. 16
Machetaso Profano, Hive Tyrant and more TBA @ the domino rooom
http://www.facebook.com/#!/events/113120728864573/
feb. 23
bloodoath, open defiance, hive tyrant and oblivorous @ Big T's in redmond
http://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/events/256782844453392/


I'll keep posting more shows. Right now we have some lined up right now til august. Hit me up if you come through my neck of the woods!


----------



## bsixsixsix (Jan 20, 2013)

I'll be up in Seattle till 2/14. Would be awesome to get down to Bend for the feb. 16th show! fuck yes!


----------



## Foman (Jan 23, 2013)

word up dooder hit me up if you make it down. the rum rebellion show was fucking rad.


----------



## Foman (Jan 30, 2013)

March 16 @ the Domino room
Fuck winter fest featuring:
Slow Children, General Nasty, Violation, Bloodoath, Hive Tyrant, Jerrys Middlefinger and maybe more
http://www.facebook.com/events/502166476493051/
Should be a good one, all day event starting @ 2:00 and is a benifit for Human Dignity Coalition. Check out what the benifit is for at http://humandignitycoalition.com/


----------



## CorruptToaster (Jul 25, 2013)

are there any more shows ever occuring in bend?


----------

